# 1st Annual StarChefs.com [email protected] Team?



## Jim (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone have interest in putting a KKF team together to compete? I believe its going to be in NYC so it would only make sense to be kinda local.

Krazy huh!

*Read More >*


----------



## mhlee (Apr 9, 2013)

WHOA. 

I may not be able to personally participate AT the competition, but I'll do anything I can to help.


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 10, 2013)

If it's in NYC and you put together a KKF team I'll be there to root you on.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2013)

If you take a look at the application they are doing only 10 teams- so chances are high that with the talent we have on here that we could do real well.


----------

